# Movie review: Up



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Rating: 5/5
Rated: PG
Length: 96 minutes



When I first heard about Up I was skeptical. It didn't look like it would be much of anything. I was entirely wrong. Up puts Wall.E to shame. Wall.E was cute but it's story was too simplistic even for a kids movie. Up is a lot more charming and had the entire audience laughing. I was starting to worry that Pixar was losing it's magic but now I see that it is not.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes!! 

Up! was great, creative, and it made me smile. 3D was even better (No matter how many times you try to touch the things in 3D, it's impossible.) The storyline was great and, your right, it was pretty funny to top it off. If you haven't seen it yet, it's definitely worth the money. roud:


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Up was simply fantastic. Nothing will take the place of Wall-E in my heart, though. Pixar has been on a tremendous upswing since Ratatouille and I am looking forward to their future films.

Partly Cloudy at the beginning warmed my heart to. I love Pixar. They really care for their films and care to tell a good story and I appreciate that.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I went to see it with my sister the day after it came out. It was a surprisingly good movie, Doug was awesome.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Psilo said:


> Up was simply fantastic. Nothing will take the place of Wall-E in my heart, though. Pixar has been on a tremendous upswing since Ratatouille and I am looking forward to their future films.
> 
> Partly Cloudy at the beginning warmed my heart to. I love Pixar. They really care for their films and care to tell a good story and I appreciate that.


I forgot to meantion Partly Cloudy. That was really cute. It was probably one of the best shorts they've ever made.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nemesis said:


> I forgot to meantion Partly Cloudy. That was really cute. It was probably one of the best shorts they've ever made.


Indeed. =)


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes totally awesome, my fav so far of theirs. I loved the progression in age at the beginning and all the heart ache.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

My favorite Pixar film by far. I knew it would be good, but I didn't think it would turn out the way it did. The first 20 minutes made the biggest impact on me.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I like that the story was original, but I didn't find it fantastic at all.
I think I've been spoiled by anime classics.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> I like that the story was original, but I didn't find it fantastic at all.
> I think I've been spoiled by anime classics.


Actually, the characters Carl and Ellie were based on real people. I found it very fanciful. It's a wonderful image to think of. A house floating along on the air being carried by balloons.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nemesis said:


> Actually, the characters Carl and Ellie were based on real people. I found it very fanciful. It's a wonderful image to think of. A house floating along on the air being carried by balloons.


*Haha, I can picture it now. Nemesis's house being carried away by balloons during retirement. *


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Viktoria said:


> *Haha, I can picture it now. Nemesis's house being carried away by balloons during retirement. *


I would so do that. :crazy:


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*You would. :crazy:*


----------

